
How to setup your own VPN server using WireGuard on Ubuntu - shark0der
https://securityespresso.org/tutorials/2019/03/22/vpn-server-using-wireguard-on-ubuntu/
======
octosphere
It's hardly point-and-click and this could be off-putting for most people. I
am technically savvy and I still break out in a sweat looking at a huge
tutorial for nothing more than a lightweight VPN tunnel. A quick Google yields
these two GUI options for Wireguard (which I have yet to try, but they look
promising, especially Subspace)

[https://github.com/marcin212/wireguard-gui-
windows](https://github.com/marcin212/wireguard-gui-windows)

[https://github.com/subspacecloud/subspace](https://github.com/subspacecloud/subspace)

~~~
shark0der
The server has to be installed using command-line, obviously. I've mentioned
about GUI clients in my post. It's worth to stress out that unofficial clients
are strongly discouraged. Check the client setup section for more details:
[https://securityespresso.org/tutorials/2019/03/22/vpn-
server...](https://securityespresso.org/tutorials/2019/03/22/vpn-server-using-
wireguard-on-ubuntu/#client-setup)

